# niger triggers, powder baby blue tangs, and yellow eyed tangs.



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

I was just wondering if a niger trigger, a baby blue powder tang, a yellow eyed tang, could co-exist?

I sure hope, that's all I want.
truthfullt

Thanks.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Powder Blue Tangs are one of the harder to keep tangs I have heard. Some would say that a 75 would be too small for a Niger or a Yellow Tang, the Niger will probably get a foot long and the Tang needs alot of swimming space. Maybe for the 75 go with a Hummu Hummu trigger instead of the Niger and the Yellow tang you can probably do, I wouldnt try a Powder Blue Tang yet either search for some hardy Tangs and go from there.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

that's just my luck....

3 fish all I wanted was 3 and the 3 I want I can't keep together maybe it can be a project for me when I get a bigger tank.

when I get my 150 or 180 will that be enough room?


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Trillion said:


> that's just my luck....
> 
> 3 fish all I wanted was 3 and the 3 I want I can't keep together maybe it can be a project for me when I get a bigger tank.
> 
> when I get my 150 or 180 will that be enough room?


Basically you can do the Niger temporarily in the 75, they grow slowly...so you can do it for a little bit but you will eventually have to upgrade for that fish. The Yellow Tang is probably OK but I would just stay away from the Powder Blue. A 150 or 180 would be straight for a Niger.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

ok so when I get my 180 gl, would all of them co-exsist in a tank of that size 
?

with a lot of live rock?

I would think that would be fine.

well a lot of live rock and base rock and tunga rock any way.

oh and just FYI I wanted a yellow eyed tang not just a regular tang.

would this be ok?


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Trillion said:


> ok so when I get my 180 gl, would all of them co-exsist in a tank of that size
> ?
> 
> with a lot of live rock?
> ...


oh you want a Kole Tang aka yellow eye tang...yea they can definately co exist. ****** are pussies for the most part.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

fredweezy said:


> ok so when I get my 180 gl, would all of them co-exsist in a tank of that size
> ?
> 
> with a lot of live rock?
> ...


oh you want a Kole Tang aka yellow eye tang...yea they can definately co exist. ****** are pussies for the most part.
[/quote]
lol fred you are crazy

that's good news though man, ill definetly be doing that, but I'm gonna put in my kole tang first

thanks for the knew name knowledge to!

Do u know what the name of that grape vine looking coral is anyone?


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Trillion said:


> ok so when I get my 180 gl, would all of them co-exsist in a tank of that size
> ?
> 
> with a lot of live rock?
> ...


oh you want a Kole Tang aka yellow eye tang...yea they can definately co exist. ****** are pussies for the most part.
[/quote]
lol fred you are crazy

that's good news though man, ill definetly be doing that, but I'm gonna put in my kole tang first

thanks for the knew name knowledge to!

Do u know what the name of that grape vine looking coral is anyone?
[/quote]

I don't know sh*t about coral, too expensive for me.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

coral aint that expensive if you start with frags.

that's what I did especially that star polyp stuff

get some dude I'm telling ya!


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Trillion said:


> coral aint that expensive if you start with frags.
> 
> that's what I did especially that star polyp stuff
> 
> get some dude I'm telling ya!


the lighting is the $$$ part for me, I might turn my 29 into a nano but that wouldnt be for a while.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

I paid like 35 bucks for my fixture and like 26 dollars a piece for my bulb and I only have 3 bulbs

and lets just say I'm sparking coraline algae every where and my corals love my CHEAP lighting

telling you man go to lowes and buy regular flouresent fixtures, ull save so much.

but u do have to go to the pet store to get the right bulbs


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

ok i do not understand why you dont get that NORMAL OUTPUT flouresent bulbs simply do not have enough power to grow most corals. NO does not have the near the amout of lumens per watt or even close to the par of say a 10,000 Kelvin halide does. With the low ammount of photosyntheticaly active radiation present in normal output corals CAN NOT produce enough energy form their zooanthelle to sustain them selves. Coraline how ever can grow in verry little light, rather it is calcium and alkalinity that is more important to corraline. Corals are primairly photosynthetic organisims, and will tollerate insufficent light poorly, also just because the polyps extend does not mean that they are thriving. Your corals may not shrivel-up and die over night, instead it may take them several months, they really are remarkably energy efficent creatures.


----------

